# Oh my god its happned



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

My male iguana as some of you know was not very well, He actually had an appointment at the vets tommorrow, he had alot of blood coming out of his cloaca, When we rescued him and the vet gave him his check up.. there was a sharp something in his bowl (I think she said and was best to leave it where it was)

Well the reason I am up this late was to maintain him being comfortable, he has now just died in my arms....
Walk freely pal, Il miss you 
I didnt even get a pic of him. My phone nacked the other day

RIP Zilla


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

sorry to hear it mate, at least hes no longer in pain


----------



## RichNick (Apr 1, 2008)

:sad: sorry for your loss must of been heartbreaking.

RIP Zilla


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

So sorry mate.

R.I.P


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

RIP zilla,

mahender.


----------



## hysteria_uk (Nov 28, 2007)

Gutted mate!


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

awww im so sorry for your loss (((hugs))))


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

thanks guys I am a little better now hes went though, not to sound nasty or anything... but it was horrible, knowing he was in pain


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

Sorry mate but like you said at least its pain has ended..

RIP


----------



## tommyjacobs (Nov 26, 2008)

sorry m8 rip zilla


----------



## debcot1 (May 13, 2008)

im so sorry shaun, you did your best for him. :grouphug:

rip zilla x


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

He has been buried today... in my garden:sad: but to make a little laugh it was hell trying to dig through ice.:lol2:


----------

